# Wifi 802.11n PCI card with Gentoo support [SOLVED]

## pmatos

Hi all,

I currently have an 802.11b/g PCI card that is well supported in Gentoo but would like to upgrade to one also supporting the latest N technology. Any recommendations?

Cheers,

Paulo MatosLast edited by pmatos on Fri Feb 19, 2010 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

It depends, right now you  have what ?

```

# lspci -n

```

For a N support, you can buy an atheros lan card or an intel.

Broadcom can be a little bit hard to make them work.

----------

## pmatos

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> It depends, right now you  have what ?
> 
> ```
> 
> # lspci -n
> ...

 

I will look into the atheros ones.  :Smile:  Thanks.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

